# MS Access 2000, MyODBC "Can´t connect to MySQL Server (10061)"



## Matz-O-Mat (17. September 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich weiss nicht weiter ! Ich hoffe ich habe hier im Forum keinen Thread übersehen.

Das System : Win2K SP4, MS Access 2000, MySQL 3.23.49, MyODBC 3.51.09

Der MySQL Server läuft auf nem DEBIAN LINUX, es ist unmöglich eine Verbindung über ODBC herzustellen.
Fehlermeldung : "Can´t connect to MySQL Server on 192.168.0.1 (10061)"

Der MySQL Server läuft, das ist sicher ..... welche Infos kann ich euch noch geben ?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## Sinac (17. September 2004)

Stimmen Username und Passwort und vorallem darf der User von diesem Host aus zugreifen?
Hast du vielleicht ne Firewall dazwischen?
Kannst du denn mit irgendeinem Front-End von dem 2k PC au die DB zugreifen?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Matz-O-Mat (17. September 2004)

Username und Passwort stimmen, Rechte sind vorhanden.

Es liegt ja auch kein "Access Denied" Fehler vor, sondern die Verbindung kommt gar nicht erst zustande.

Eine Firewall sitzt dazwischen, ist aber so eingerichtet das jeder Zugriff aus dem LAN auf den Server zugelassen wird. Zugriff über phpMyAdmin ist kein Problem.
Liegt es vielleicht am MyODBC 3.51 Treiber ? Leider kann ich keine ältere Version für 2K oder NT finden ....

Grüße,
Matzinger


----------



## Sinac (17. September 2004)

Natürlich geht es mit phpMyAdmin, da es auf dem Server läuft und nicht übers Netzwerk 
Probier mal mit MySQL CC oder MySQL-Front  zu connecten, das siehst ja ob am ODBC liegt oder nicht.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Matz-O-Mat (17. September 2004)

Jawohl Chef,

wird probiert .... meld mich gleich wieder ! 

So, MySQL-Front wurde getestet : Ebenfalls die Fehlermeldung, kann keine Verbindung zum Server herstellen ....

Heidenei und Hexenfett, ich werd noch wahnsinnig.


----------



## Sinac (17. September 2004)

Yoah, dann schau dir mal die User-Tabelle in der MySQL Datenabnk an und überprüfe ob der User mit dem du connecten willst von dem Host aus connecten darf.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Matz-O-Mat (17. September 2004)

Das geht okay .... der User existiert und Passwort ist ebenfalls in Ordnung.
Ich sollte mich doch noch einmal auf die Firewall konzentrieren, denn
ich bekomme ja nicht einmal eine Connection ....  Mal schauen ....

Falls jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit MySQL auf nem DEBIAN Server hat, immer her mit den Tipps


----------



## Sinac (17. September 2004)

Ja, wie gesagt schau auch mal was im Host Eintrag steht, der gibt an von welchen Hostaus der User connecten darf, das war bei mir (auf meine Debian Server  ) Am Anfang auch das Problem.


----------



## Matz-O-Mat (17. September 2004)

Der User darf von %, also von jedem HOST connecten.

Habe es eben nocheinmal mit meiner IP probiert, ebenfalls Fehlanzeige !


----------



## Matz-O-Mat (17. September 2004)

Oh Mann ! Wie blöd kann man sein ....

Fehler lag in der my.cnf ! Wenn man vom Netzwerk aus zugreifen möchte,
sollte natürlich "skip-networking" auskommentiert werden.

Sinac, vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------

